# Old growth Redwood mills



## Spinartist (Jan 25, 2017)

Finally got the salt & pepper mills done from the old growth Redwood mill blanks I got from @Anthony a few months ago. Came out VERY NICE!!
This photo on my crappy phone camera inside with florescent lights. Finish still needed buffing.




Completed & out in the sun... again with my crappy phone camera. Tilt the mills back n forth the quilting looks like its electrified!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2017)

Sweet! Hard to capture that chatoyance with a static picture, but I can imagine how they dance in the sunlight!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2017)

Great job Lee, those blanks were incredible! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 25, 2017)

Gorgeous woods and clean shapes - well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2017)

Very nice! That is some unusual figure...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2017)

The first picture just doesn't compare -- in fact just delete it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kfrans (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow! Those are absolutely gorgeous! Like DKMD said....I can just imagine how the chatoyance dances in the sunlight!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Very cool...indeed very cool.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 26, 2017)

Those won't last long at your next show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 26, 2017)

Incredible difference in pics from inside to outside! Those are NICE! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Jan 26, 2017)

I may be in the minority....but I think the first pic actually highlights the depth and amount of "action" in that figure even better than the second. Either way....love the clean and simple look!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

